

Free "Startup Wisdom" ebook from the MicroConf speakers - rubeng
http://www.microconf.com/ebook.html

======
scottkrager
It frustrates me when something is labeled "free" but I have to tweet to my
friends to get it.

Social capital isn't free.

~~~
cemerick
Yes. I'd much rather pay $N than spam my network.

~~~
edanm
Actually, the way I see it, if the book is interesting for _me_ to read, then
it'll probably be interesting for my friends to read as well. I don't love the
tactic, but I don't think it's that bad (assuming I know the book is
interesting, and not a completely speculative thing).

------
keeptrying
This is a collection of blog posts that most of us have in our bookmarks
someplace.

~~~
rwalling
There are 7 essays; 3 are new, 4 have been published previously.

~~~
keeptrying
Rob, which 3 are new? I felt I had read all of them before.

------
tony_landis
Anyone here have plans to attend? I am considering...

~~~
DenisM
I'm going.

